
Dollar falls after President-elect Donald Trump describes it as ‘too strong’ - hbosch
http://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-comments-send-dollar-reeling-1484666714
======
hbosch
OP note: I have chosen the subtitle instead of the headline for this article
as I feel like it's more descriptive.

